# Cedar Bouquet



## mark81253 (Dec 1, 2011)

Just finished- a cedar vase and bouquet.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Mark that is a beauty. I really like it. I have thought about making some of those but was wondering about hollowing out the flowers. I had thought about hollowing them and then cutting. Another project on my tado list.:lol:


----------



## bobbotron (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow, great work!!!


----------

